# Transfer right after leave?



## mrransom12 (Jun 3, 2020)

Currently on an unpaid leave but needing a fairly quick transfer to a other store.  Have to move due to partner getting a job offer.  Will they let me come back from the leave and transfer?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 3, 2020)

Aww congratulations.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 3, 2020)

Talk to your current store. There may be no jobs open at the store.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 3, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Aww congratulations.


🤔


----------



## buliSBI (Jun 5, 2020)

You may have to report to back to your original store to get back on payroll for at least one day prior to formally requesting a transfer.


----------

